
Turi Create simplifies the development of custom machine learning models - codezero
https://github.com/apple/turicreate
======
tomnipotent
Very excited for this - I've used GraphLab Create a few times for building
recommender systems - drop-dead simple API, supports explicit & implicit data
(1-5 stars of purchased/didn't purchase), and can leverage content features
(product category/department, color, size, manufacturer) to help with sparse
data and cold starts.

~~~
calvinbhai
for someone just getting started with ML but with good iOS experience, whats
the best way to learn how to use this on iOS? The documentation mentions it
can be used for Audio, but has no examples related to it. Any suggestions as
to how it can be used for audio samples?

~~~
perfectm
For almost everything related to getting started with Turi Create, I recommend
the Coursera University of Washington course. It gives a really good overview
of how to use it. That said, it also doesn't cover audio.

~~~
calvinbhai
thanks! I'll take a look at that course and see if it helps with audio

------
kmax12
I would have expected a larger announcement for a release like this. It seems
to come from Apple's acquisition of Turi in mid-2016 [0]. From what I can
tell, they are open sourcing most of that product with new integrations to
Core ML.

Will be interesting to see how Apple plans to position this against existing
ML solutions with easy to use Python api's like scikit-learn, keras, etc.

[0] [https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/05/apple-acquires-turi-a-
mach...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/05/apple-acquires-turi-a-machine-
learning-company/)

~~~
make3
seeing as Apple has gathered basically zero goodwill in the ML community, I
expect their staff will be the only people to use most of it

~~~
mrgordon
That’s a bit harsh. It looks great for iOS at least. Much easier than
developing with Tensorflow or PyTorch

------
suresk
It's really nice to see Apple releasing this, and it looks like it is still
actively being developed, too.

I used it while taking the University of Washington ML courses on Coursera and
really liked how easy it was to use, so I was bummed when Apple bought them
and it looked like it was just going to disappear.

------
phren0logy
I am gonna have an aneurysm. It relies on CUDA, yet you can't get a recent
Apple machine with a proper desktop Nvidia GPU. No, I don't want an external
GPU box. What the heck are they running this on internally?

Actually, don't tell me. Just sell me one.

~~~
TuringNYC
I feel your pain. AMD-only GPU config finally got me to ditch the MBP for
work. I tried to use my 2014 model as long as I could.

~~~
steve_musk
I’m curious why you couldn’t use the 2014 model anymore? I still use mine with
the 750m and it works fine for testing the CUDA programming I do. Really hope
there’s one with an Nvidia card by the time I decide to upgrade.

~~~
TuringNYC
Crazy story.

There is an electrical issue which cannot be fixed easily because it is now
out of warranty. I get continuously mildly shocked most times i touch the
keyboard. I still use it at home with a docked setup (external keyboard,
mouse), but it is a total no-no when on-the-go. Docked, it is great -- can
even connect three monitors (2 via DP and 1 via HDMI).

The electrical issue started as a mild annoyance manifesting as a slight
tickle in the fingers and some vibration, but when using for many hours, my
pinky started getting paralyzed and would stay that way until the weekends
when I didnt use the laptop. At first I though it was my pillow, sleep
posture, or something. Only later did I realize it was long term mild
electrocution adding up...

I tried all the electrical re-baselines at the apple store but the next set of
fixes were so expensive might as well buy a Razer, which I did...

~~~
cameldrv
I have that on mine too. My experience is that it only happens if you use the
two prong cord. If you are on a grounded outlet, the effect won't happen.

------
thawab
thank you apple. Is anyone from turi here? i can't find the notebooks and
video tutorials that was hosted on your website, is it going to be released?

if your not familiar with graphlab, check the coursera link:
[https://www.coursera.org/specializations/machine-
learning](https://www.coursera.org/specializations/machine-learning)

------
m3kw9
AI is getting abstracted more and more, is like how languages are today

~~~
TuringNYC
I'm curious if you see this as a good thing, bad thing, or a bit of both? I
did lots of enterprise programming in 1999 to ~2004 and had to struggle with
stupid stuff like creating wire protocols or FTP modules. Working in tech is
so much fun now as I can do the actual work without worrying about
foundational stuff. And for those who like to do foundational stuff, they can
work for one of the vendors who create the foundational stuff.

In the 1990s in college, it was worse, I had to sometimes write some data
structures, etc because there wasnt a good standard utilities package.

I'm pretty tired with all the grunt work I need to do these days as a machine
learning practitioner. I'd love some abstraction or at least automation of the
rote work. Keras is great at some of this, but i'd love a lot more of it.

 _I 'm VERY INTERESTED in hearing everyone's ideas on this, this is a big pain
point for me, to the extent that i'm trying to actually build a solution
around it._

~~~
m3kw9
To me deep learning architecture is what CPU architecture are from yeaterday.
Abstraction bring speed and standardizeation over customization, and most
people doesn’t need a lot of customizations. So to answer you, yes you will
get a lot more tooling in the near future, the only thing stopping it is how
fast AI changes. With the speed of progress, if someone discovers a brand new
brilliant idea that absolutes they way you train a system, then you could
start back at ground zero

------
sandGorgon
What is the license around this ? Because the main turi site still talks about
academic and non-commercial use only.

~~~
init-as
[https://github.com/apple/turicreate/blob/master/LICENSE.md](https://github.com/apple/turicreate/blob/master/LICENSE.md)

------
caycep
I guess this was Ruslan Salakhutdinov's talk at NIPS earlier today?

------
simplyinfinity
Are there any other similar projects that are similarly easy to use?

~~~
TuringNYC
I've used Keras to mostly automate ANNs and then drop the trained models into
TensorFlow Android. I wouldnt classify it as easy. However, it used to take
months to do this, nowadays it takes days to do it. Still incredibly painful
and mostly an undocumented black-art.

~~~
simplyinfinity
I'm mostly looking for something like "excel for ANN"

~~~
nl
Do you mean 'Excel for solving machine learning problems' or do actually want
to design ANN architectures with an Excel-like tool?

If the second case, have you ever done that task without it?

Because while there are pain points (eg, keeping track of the shape of your
data) there seems to be a lot more critical problems to fix than that.

